# building a custom tank need advice



## hortus (Sep 28, 2005)

im planning on building a custom tank and i need some advice.

and no its not on the dimensions of the tank i did searches on the forum and found the formulas for that

but 3 sides are going to be wood with formica lining as a sealant (wood exspands and rots with prolonged contact with water) or i may possably just use a sealant or a paint seal. but i was wonderign what colors your mantids seem to respond to best.

my tank will have 6 individual tanks and will be seaperated by lucite (a form of acrylic plexyglass) have any of your mantids acted adversly to seeing other mantids without being able to reach them . or should i black out the lucite with an adhesive film.

i researched another topic about what live plants to use and how live plants help with humidity.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm researching too at the moment.

Marine plywood seems to be the best option as its used to humid conditions and wont warp too much.

As for colours natural are best but if you go and paint the inside green then good luch finding the mantis! Aquarium background might be a better option, its cheap, easy to put in and if it has any negative affects you can just take it out!


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey Guys,

What about this "Repti Bark?" My nephew uses it to floor the tank with the chinese mother mantid. I read the specs and it seems ideal for almost any repti-amphibi-insect-terium. The only thing I'm not certain about is wheter it is suitablefor the nymphs. I tried one out just to see hoe it would react and it kept seeming to have to stop and clean it self like forever. This bark, when I poured it into the tank, gave out this fine dust that kind of lodged in my throat!! :shock: (clear up minutes later) but Maybe for them as they grow older? Other than than what would be ideal for the flooring with all the waste and what not that collects at the bottom of the tank. Potting soil????


----------

